# Fable 2



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh dear....

BBC NEWS | Technology | Designer hopes for love in games

Sounds like Leisure Suit Larry or the Sims meets WoW...


----------



## Lenny (Mar 12, 2007)

I have to say, I watched an IGN video of a half hour showing of Fable 2 by Molyneux, and he's a very strange guy. But he is so passionate about his games.

Fable 2 looks like a fun game, too.


----------

